# Discus



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Dude that's awesome! Good stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Those discus look great. What size tank is that?


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

oscarsx said:


> Dude that's awesome! Good stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

bk. said:


> Those discus look great. What size tank is that?




Thanks, it's a 75


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful! That's alot of colors in that tank. Great job!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful picture. Discus and plants look healthy and colorful. Very nice tank.


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

I agree the tank looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarjarstinks (Feb 14, 2015)

Beautiful discus!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

